# Red Mario's?



## Clusterone666

Ok, so last night two good friends of mine got red mario's at a venue, and they came back to chill with me, and they both dropped them, there apparently a new batch, but umm, i looked them up on all pill sites and i have found nothing about them :/ they had the face of mario on them, and were red, but i can't find them anywhere, my friend's said they were there favorite pills, but one of them kept k hole'ing out.
Thanks for the help


----------



## californialove760

Wait so were they good or not? Cuz my guy has got some of these, and I wanna know if I should get some or not.. There's nothing on PR about them


----------



## Clusterone666

ya from what my two friends said they were AMAZING and super strong haha.
i haven't personally tried them, but my friends LOVED them


----------



## californialove760

Alrite sick, thanks dude. I might get them by this weekend then.
Hopefully somebody will test them and put them on PR soon though


----------



## Clusterone666

ya i know i thought it was weird they weren't on PR or anything :/ but ya let me know how they are


----------



## djg420

I can vouch for these. I purchased four last night eventhough I couldn't find anything about them online. Off my buddys word that they were bomb. I took a blue lollipop last night at his pad and these 3 girls came over and he gave them 2 red marios each and they were FUCKED UP! It's funny you mentioned one of them k-holeing because one of the girls looked fucked up with her eyes rollin in the back of her head. I kept asking if she was ok and she would just smile and nod hahaha. before we came up i was like "let me know how those are cuz i just bought some". They said its the hardest they've ever rolled lol. Good times.


----------



## Bearlove

^do you have a photo of these ? It would be great if you could upload one then Ill save it for when/if a mario report shows up


----------



## djg420

My crappy old blackberry curve camera cant really make out the detail  unless i just dont know how to take pics


----------



## astroboy420

i managed to pick two up of these from this one girl,
theirs basicly red kinda dome shape with a mario face on one side,
good press not easily crumbled,
looks like some good pills in my opinion very legit,
but then again ive been wrong before.
someone plz report on these!!
i would realy like to get a idea of whats in them. 
ill getsome picture up as soon as i can if it helps?



happy rolling


----------



## xstlx

these are in STL too...but i've always stayed away from mario's cause they are almost ALWAYS pipes....now i'm curious!  they are cheap too....that's not a good sign tho.  :-/


----------



## Clusterone666

they are from what i have heard amazing, why wouldn't there be a report from them? maybe new research chemical? My friend said it was her weirdest roll/best roll ever, she said it felt like MDMA with something else? something new?


----------



## astroboy420

dude how many pills did your freind 
take?
just out of curiosity...
cause i want to doulbe drop these
but i dont want it to be to much to handle,
im about 5'7 ,130 pounds if that helps


----------



## stonedandrolling89

I took two of these yesterday, and can confirm they are definitely legit rolls.

All in all, I dropped one hit of LSD, took one red mario once I came up and then the second about 45 minutes after that.

I fucking candyflipped balls, and had no negative comedown effects.


----------



## astroboy420

hmmm,
i liked the way you spaced your pills.
took one and then 45 min later took another one.
sounds like a pretty good idea to me
im sure the secod pill will keep your roll going longer than it normaly would on one pill right?
haha too bad i cant get my hands on some lsd.
i would defientalty kandy flip for independance day :DDD


----------



## astroboy420

woa,
theres a report on these that their pipes!!
=/


----------



## cheshiresmile14

astroboy420 said:


> woa,
> theres a report on these that their pipes!!
> =/



all i know about these (since i am currently am working on a new kit) is that i broke out in a horrible rash that has gone away for the most part but im still blotchy and they smell very similar to laundry detergent. my friend threw up within the first half hour, which has happened on strong pills to me before, but then i was usually just fucked up. that didn't happen with these. MAYBE there is another batch but these were not worth the headache and overall crappiness i felt later


----------



## astroboy420

hmmm.
i havent tried them 
but from what i hear their legit,
you freind  feeling sick and you pupils getting big are sypmtons 
of MDMA.
(and some other drugs to)
everybody elese experiance was good 
cept yours,
im thinking mabey you should take a brake from x
just to help your tolorence...


----------



## socalthizzn

how high could the dose actually be? 60 mgs tops? maybe 70 if they are from the peeps who make devils/ufcs?   they cant be bomb diggity, maybe they could be med rolls.


----------



## thizzfac3d

You really shouldn't speculate mg unless you have some lab equipment. Don't pull the same old 90mg pokie comparo either.

I'd definitely say same presser as UFCs/devils/nurses, etc.I'll agree, medium dose pill but more on the higher side of medium. They're stronger than your average medium dose pill such as aliens, eckos, playboys, white rolexes (the ones domed on both sides), etc.  and clean as well. 

1-2 seems to be the sweet spot for most people with these, some might need one more if its a longer night or they're frequent rollers. A lot of "medium" dose pills you need 2 just to get going, by the end of the night your usually up to 4 or 5.

Overall, reasonably dank pills. Not some one hitters, but still good.


----------



## Toast to the Spirits

a friend of mine who rolls very frequently dropped 3 of these on a couple hits of acid and said they were bomb.  3 was the magic number for him.


----------



## socalthizzn

3 sounds like alotta fillet. No bueno.


----------



## 760rollz

stonedandrolling89 said:


> I took two of these yesterday, and can confirm they are definitely legit rolls.
> 
> All in all, I dropped one hit of LSD, took one red mario once I came up and then the second about 45 minutes after that.
> 
> I fucking candyflipped balls, and had no negative comedown effects.



Holy fucking shitStonedand89! What the fuck up? You out? In Cali still?


----------



## stonedandrolling89

^word brother rollz, i am out.

am at my dad's house again with his crazy old lady being more intrusive than ever.

i'm out of the house at the end of august though. i'm going to palomar at the moment to get the credits i'll need to join the military.

PM me bro, i just remembered mods will probably be bitchy about this.

so it's on topic, those rolls were legit for sure.


----------



## 760rollz

^^ lol ya the mods have been getn kinda outa hand with some of the stuff they feel the need to moderate about.  This site is kinda not wut it used to be not that long ago.  I'm surprised I even saw you here cuza how little I'm here anymore due to over modulation   Remember the times when this site had only og mods (like Ravenous Blond?  You're still the business though Ravenous.) (o ya no beef with Bearlove either)


----------



## stonedandrolling89

^ oldschool mod love ftw.


----------



## mantisPLUR

Yo Red Mario's are the bomb fasho, i have 3 on me and i popped earlier today, just one with orange juice got me FUCKED UP, trust


----------



## socalthizzn

Wierd theres no reports on these anymore.


----------



## Hello_Peoples

*red mario*

red mario tried them this weekend at plur their good, 10 minutes after after u take  it u feel dizzy and ur body feels sick and tired the like instantly u puke everyone i was with puked their guts out but like the moment ur stomachs empty it just hits u and ur floating and all hyped up and dancing their good


----------



## TokinDerrick

I was gonna ask if my posts were deleted, but then I realized there were two threads for the red marios.  why not join them, or are they different than those posted in the other thread.

this is the other thread:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=526328


----------



## sackynut

I picked up a few of these in socal (who knows if its from the same batch). It was a pretty average pill. I got a decent "roll" that didnt quite feel like a roll, but still made me feel great. I was stimulated for a while, without being cracked out. Very similar to a vyvanse stimulation. My friend got the same ones with me and said he felt a little Ketamine in there. I didnt. My friend said he really liked them, but only because they were a pretty average roll experience, and thats what most people look for.  Personally they didnt feel worth my money, but then again w/e thats me.

A pretty average pill. Definitely would be great for shows or parties. Id guess there was .06-ish of MDMA if thats what they used. At least that what I felt. I railed a little under half of one, smoked a bunch of tobacco and threw up. Usually doesnt happen to me on MDMA, even most amp's... It could have been some "smart" combination of some sort of stimulant and something like MDAI. Im sure combining amp and MDAI feels somewhat like good ol' pure MDMA. 

But once you try .1 of pure, clean MDA for 10 smackeroos theres no going back 

Mantis: most drugs get me "fucked up" in some sense. take a pill thats filled to the brim with pipes or speed and i assure you, you will feel "fucked up." 

Keep n eye out for green croc pills. I cant remember if they were crocs, but Im almost positive. Theyre kinda big and normally pressed. Tested and assayed to be caffeine and MDA. Definitely a fun time.


----------



## Seyer

Ketamine is sometimes used as a filler in pills and most of the time there isnt enough ket to be active at an oral dose. Agreed, 60mg of MDMA isnt much and most likely wont floor you. Ive taken .25 of pure MDA in a night, and I was full on hallucinating! Awesome experience. Are you referring to the Lacoste stamp? If so, most Lacoste pills that Ive seen have been pokeballs which are usually MDMA + Caffeine.


----------

